# USC Screenwriting creative supplement formatting - single or double space?



## chickennoodlesoup (Nov 6, 2020)

Hey guys! I'm applying to USC for their John Wells Division for Writing for Screen and Television, and I'm currently working on the supplemental scripts and essays I need to write. On their website it doesn't say anything about the formatting for the essays? Like for the greatest life challenge essay or the autobiographical character sketch, it just says 1-2 pages in length, but it doesn't tell us if it needs to be double spaced or 12 point font or anything.... And writing two pages with single space makes a huge difference than with double space. Does anyone know the correct format? Or have any suggestions on what format would be best? Thank you!


----------



## Chris W (Nov 6, 2020)

Maybe this thread will help a little:






						What font and size to use for USC film application writing samples?
					

Hello, I was wondering for all your writing samples, which font size, font did you use? Also did you double space everything? Thank you!



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## viipyramids (Nov 6, 2020)

The problem is there isn't a word limit listed anywhere on the USC website (that I've found), so that really doesn't help answer the double spaced or single spaced question. 

I have scoured this forum and haven't found any evidence that single-spaced will hurt your chances. I sure hope not. Mine is single spaced and there's no way I could cut it down to 2 pages double spaced without starting over. lol

I wish we could get a definite answer, but the fact that they've kept it vague seems intentional, which makes me think as long as it fits on 2 pages anything goes.


----------



## Chris W (Nov 7, 2020)

This is the full instructions:



> *Autobiographical Character Sketch (please upload in PDF format under the "Forms" section):*
> Write a creative essay or short story that evokes an understanding of how you became who you are. This should reflect your individuality. It's not a resume. (1-2 pages in length)



It doesn't specify spacing so you should be fine either double out single spaced.

I also just found this thread from 2015 where they contacted the school and asked:



katavi08 said:


> I emailed them a few weeks ago asking the same question. They told me to use Times New Roman font and it should be size 12. *They also said it could be either single or double spaced*. I'm personally using single space.








						UCLA Application font?
					

I'm curious as to what font/size/spacing people are using for their writing materials for the UCLA app. They don't specify anywhere (as far as I can find). I'll probably call and ask them cause I'm not sure how long the treatment is supposed to be. They say 1-2 pages, but a double spaced page is...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W (Nov 7, 2020)

Chris W said:


> This is the full instructions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops ha. That was UCLA not USC. 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 7, 2020)

But the same advice might apply. Everything I've read seems to point to the you can do either if they don't specify.

Have you thought about also contacting the school to ask?


----------



## harrietb (Nov 11, 2020)

chickennoodlesoup said:


> Hey guys! I'm applying to USC for their John Wells Division for Writing for Screen and Television, and I'm currently working on the supplemental scripts and essays I need to write. On their website it doesn't say anything about the formatting for the essays? Like for the greatest life challenge essay or the autobiographical character sketch, it just says 1-2 pages in length, but it doesn't tell us if it needs to be double spaced or 12 point font or anything.... And writing two pages with single space makes a huge difference than with double space. Does anyone know the correct format? Or have any suggestions on what format would be best? Thank you!



Hey! I've been following this girls youtube channel, and she talks about how she got into USC Screenwriting. She listed her supplements, and from the looks of her stuff she did 1.15 spacing and 12 point font for her sketch and challenging moment. She got into the program, so I think I'm gonna follow her advice haha. Heres a link to her website! my-usc-writing-sample


----------

